

Ask HN: How do you detach yourself from your own ideas? - l33tbro


======
maxbrown
IMO if it adequately solves a problem you have yourself, that's a good start.
Then, try to assess how big the problem is for others in your target market.

Really nothing other than testing (could be an MVP, surveys, pre-orders, etc.)
and time can tell for sure. Don't trust anyone that simply says "That's a bad
idea" \- instead, get their feedback on the major difficulties of the idea,
and decide if you think they are surmountable.

------
ASquare
Think about it from a measurable outcome based perspective. That way it
doesn't matter who's idea it is - if the idea cannot measurably achieve the
goal of the idea, then its just not good and that's that.

------
jwillis28
Join FounderDating so you can be around other people who have ideas, and you
can network and talk to them. Might open you up a bit.

------
sdesol
Have others tell you it's a bad idea?

